# Pleople who live in/have lived in Leicestershire or....?



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

...surrounding areas;

Can you please take 30 seconds to fill out this survey?

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/BNS7GTF

It's for a University final project, which is going to be around the leicester astonomical society. Don't worry if you have never heard of it! fill out the survey anyway!
(as it's to find out who does and doesn't know of the society.)

thanks


----------



## mouselover01 (Nov 1, 2011)

Totally off topic, but, when I was a young kid, I met this really cute guy, Devin, at the Grovsner hotel in Florida near Disney. I believe he was from Leicestershire. I wrote to him and last time I heard from him was October 2001.  Wow how things spark your memory!

Hope you have enough people helping you out!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

haha! very random indeed!


----------

